
How to Learn React (and what to build along the way) - tacon
https://daveceddia.com/how-to-learn-react/
======
acemarke
Dave's advice is excellent. Keep it simple, don't try to learn 20 different
tools at once, and go from there.

My standard suggestions: start with the recently-revamped official React docs
( [https://facebook.github.io/react/](https://facebook.github.io/react/) ).
Use the Create-React-App tool to set up a new project with no build
configuration needed ( [https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app) ).

Beyond that, I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials and articles
on React, Redux, and related topics, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-
redux-links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem.

